# help...



## paphioboy (Dec 3, 2007)

someone please help me... i do not know why the leaves on the new growths of my paph bellatulum keep looking desiccated ... i just repotted it about a month ago and the roots are healthy.. no sign of scales... 









thanks...


----------



## Hien (Dec 3, 2007)

spider mites, spider mites, & more of them, no.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 4, 2007)

> spider mites, spider mites, & more of them, no.


Waaaaa!!!!!:sob: how do i get rid of them ASAP..? tsktsk...


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 4, 2007)

SMOTHER THEM! Neem oil or soap & water will work if you want to go a non-chemical route! How's the humidity & air circulation?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know if its spider mites but are you flushing out the salts from fertilizer, once in a while?


----------



## Corbin (Dec 4, 2007)

Hien said:


> spider mites, spider mites, & more of them, no.



I agree


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 5, 2007)

the humidity and air circulation is the same as my other paphs... 


> I don't know if its spider mites but are you flushing out the salts from fertilizer, once in a while?


Eric, actually i do not fertilise my paphs at all... i use a humus-rich media, and just replace it as the nutrients get depleted...


----------

